# Photojournalism 2011



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't know about you, but I'm a more visual person, and am more likely to look at a photo album than read through a journal or blog.

Here is a visual of my adventures and progress throughout 2011.

I should note that a lot of my pictures may be from my mobile phone, so they probably won't be the best quality. It's just so much more convenient, and you should get the general idea 

1.








This is my little arab Vinnie, for those of you who don't know us. His head/neck look huge in this photo thanks to my great (heavy sarcasm) photography :twisted: This picture is significant because I was in a sticky situation about where I was going to move him after I could no longer board at my previous facility. So, my problems were solved by some miracle, and he is now right across the road  The picture is just after our ride. This situation is temporary, I'm fixing up our barn/facility to move him home in a few weeks.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

2.









Today, we trotted what I call "butterflies" to work on straightness (he likes to zig zag). He was full of himself today!-But not after a few minutes of big trots and cantering  We trotted over a mound of dirt and over a tiny ditch for fun  I also led him across some flat boards to prove they weren't scary.

Sorry! The photo is virtually the same as the one before, I need someone to come take photos while I'm riding!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

3.
Got my new saddle in  Probably need a back riser pad, off to do some more research! 









WHY MUST I FALL OFF THIS HORSE EVERY TIME I RIDE?!
I'll tell you why! Vinnie thinks an old rail road tie just outside the arena is a black hole. EVERY time I ride, I walk him by it 1,000,000,000 then he finally relaxes by it. Then, I start working him and the 1,000,000,002nd time I take him by it, he jumps to the side really quick. Then, I lose my stirrups and/or balance and start leaning to one side, horse starts freaking out and runs sideways the opposite way, and I fall. 

My hip and back are going to hurt in the morning!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

subscribing. He's a cutie


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

How's your hip and back? You know, it's MUCH harder to stay on a small, quick horse, than a big one. Your margin of error is very narrow. If you can ride a little horse, you can anything! (well, you know what I mean.)


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

subscribing!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Haha thanks for the subs! Glad someone is reading this, I'll try my best to do well for you all!

Tiny:
Lol.. yes he's very small and quick! His sides seem pretty flat, and his canter is very "up"! Hard to sit for sure! Luckily my back was good this morning, just a bit stiff. However, my hip is bruised in at least 2 places. I had to wear my loose pair of jeans today!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I've been gone a while! Sorry.. and no pictures which defeats the purpose of a photo journal but I thought I'd share this.

Vinnie knew that he was going to have to go back to work or something because he found a way to avoid it :/ He sliced his leg right about his hoof in the back of his leg. I will probably never know how he did it.. there are NO sharp things he could've done it on! Anyway, I freaked out but its OK. The vet said one milimeter deeper and he would be on 3 legs. Right now I just have to keep it wrapped, be cautious of proud flesh, and keep him on stall rest for 3 weeks. I feel so bad for him. I bought him a "horseypop" and hung it up so he can have a bit of intertainment. The good thing is there will be no permanant damage besides a scar and he will be able to be a dressage arab


----------

